# List of all Private Developers in Dubai



## Wind Spokesperson (Dec 27, 2005)

A little research taking place, and I was wondering if anyone had a list of all private develipers in the emirate?

Or maybe people can list the ones they know...


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

erm...tameer, omniyat, al fajer, westgate properties, eta? there are so many...y dont yoy try ameinfo.com.

R


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

fortune group


----------



## Wind Spokesperson (Dec 27, 2005)

Any source out there that can provide a more definitive guide/list?


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

check the papers is the only thing i can suggest.

or go though every thread on ssc. but make sure you view posts since 'the begining'


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

check emporis, every single tower and you'll find almost all of them.


----------

